# Baked Fish en Papillote W/Vegetable Julienne...W/Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 24, 2002)

BAKED FISH EN PAPILLOTE WITH VEGETABLE JULIENNE 

Servings: 4 
Source: "Mediterranean Light" by Martha Rose Shulman 

INGREDIENTS 

- 4 small whole porgy, sea bream, or flounder (3/4 to 1-lb each), cleaned 
- Salt and freshly ground pepper 
- 1 tablespoon olive oil 
- 1 small fennel bulb, sliced into julienne strips 
- 1 carrot, peeled and sliced into julienne strips 
- 2 leeks, white part only, cleaned, sliced into julienne strips 
- 1 zucchini, sliced into julienne strips 
- 1 garlic clove, minced or put through a press 
- 1/2 teaspoon crushed fennel seed 
- 1 tablespoon Pernod or anisette 
- 2 lemons, cut in half 

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Rinse the fish, pat dry, and sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper if you wish. 

Cut 4 double thicknesses of aluminum foil, large enough to accommodate the fish. Brush with olive oil. Lay a fish on each piece. 

Heat the tablespoon of olive oil in a large heavy-bottomed skillet and saute the vegetables and garlic together over medium heat for 5 minutes, stirring. Add the Pernod and fennel seed and continue to saute, stirring, for 5 minutes. Add salt and pepper to taste. 

Stuff the fish with some of this mixture and lay the remaining vegetables over the fish. Squeeze juice from half an lemon over each fish. Enclose the fish in the foil and crimp the edges together well. 

Place in a baking dish and bake in a preheated oven for 20 minutes or until the fish is opaque and flakes easily. Serve at once. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 189, Protein: 24 g, Carbohydrate: 15 g, Cholesterol: 40 mg, Sodium: 110 mg, Fat: 5 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 3 Vegetable, 2-1/2 Lean Meat


----------

